# INFJ's and SEX DRIVE!!!!!



## jamescarrolls (Aug 15, 2010)

The reason I bring this up......

So far, I hear nice things about INFJ's.
For instance, how we are very understanding and caring. How we are there for one another and a shoulder to cry on. These are great character traits. And these are just to name a few. Although..... How come I never hear anything about SEX???

Are we that nice and compassionate about one another that having sex or enjoying ourselves and even bringing it up..... is that such a bad topic???

Are we or are we not INFJ's???

Do we not enjoy having SEX over and over again, and then want more??? Do we not enjoy experimenting, gadgets, role playing, on the beach, on a airplane, at a party using someone's restroom, in an office, I haven't done the elevator.... yet.

Come on..... I know we have a sex drive somewhere, don't we???

Sheesh, there's got to be more of what we are.... because surely we're no saints!!!!

How are we when it comes to SEX. Do we not bleed like everyone else? Found any new toys lately???
Sorry if this is kind of coming out weirdly. No disrespect to anyone. I'm just wondering when it comes to sex, do we have a sense of adventure and want more as we are caring, loving and devoted, I'm sure we express them through our sexual drive as well. I hope that makes sense.

Please share your thoughts when it comes to sex. Or are we even shy about that??? I know one thing from my own experience.... That when I like someone, we can make a decision to call in sick!!!! .....on a Monday. Because Friday, Saturday, and Sunday was just not enough.... Call it foreplay. Hell yeah we're kinky!!!

Would love to hear from other INFJ's or people who have been with an INFJ. 

Johnny


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

there is an 18-page thread about INFJs and sex here - imho it needs a sticky :crazy:
personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/24629-sex-infj.html


----------



## jamescarrolls (Aug 15, 2010)

vel said:


> there is an 18-page thread about INFJs and sex here - imho it needs a sticky :crazy:
> personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/24629-sex-infj.html


God bless you!!! The reason I bring this up, I read it somewhere that INFJ's are really boring in bed!!!! And I was wondering... 
A. Are you sure this individual is an INFJ.
B. Is it possible that person was just not with the right person.
And C. Was the person in there late 80's and on life support.


----------



## jamescarrolls (Aug 15, 2010)

vel said:


> there is an 18-page thread about INFJs and sex here - imho it needs a sticky :crazy:
> personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/24629-sex-infj.html


"The title of this thread is now making my mind wander all over the place.":crazy:

Ahahaha!!!! Found one of your quotes or response. You made me laugh!!!! That was hilarious. 

Thanks Miss Vel.
Johnny


----------

